# Kahuna Ranch



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is just a quick story I made up... please do not let the first two paragraphs turn off your interest. Tell me what you think!
_____________________________________________

Janey peered over the edge of a rock to below. It was fairly steep going, but anything to save the horses. Her foot slipped, thus she grabbed on the limb to keep herself from plummeting to her possible doom...

Then there was noise, a whinny, something. It was her beloved Henny, the horse she owned and loved. If he was in danger too, she would never forgive herself. Then it happened. When she slipped, Henny went with her. It useless, they were falling, falling...

Suddenly Janey awoke with a cold sweat. Was she still having those awful nightmares? She couldn't quite tell. Sure the images were still there, but somehow she felt she ahd been cured when that awful high pitched whinny from Tono, the gelding next door, had been controlled. She flopped on her bed and looked at the clock. 4:30AM. She figured she could only do one thing and that was go out and see Henny. Putting on a bath robe and sneakers, she snuck out to the barn.

"Henny? Buddy, you there?" Janey whispered softly. 

She heard a few mice scampering back to the roof, and a snort from what sounded like Domingo, but everything else was at a stand still. She quietly unlatched Henny's stall door and slipped in the very roomy stall. His bridle hung by the window, and she reached for it. She quickly put the small bridle on him, then was leading him out of the barn.

Once at the small abyss, she hopped on Henny and headed toward the beach. It would take 15 minutes to get there at night, at least. This was one thing that happened very rarely. Riding at night was strictly prohibited, but Janey found that doing it once in a while calmed down shot nerves. 

She could hear Henny's feet sucking in the mud, slowly but not to where he would be sucked in. He jumped over a small log and cantered over the small stretch of meadow to the bamboo field, where he had to slow down. She climbed off of him to lead him past the undergrowth and huge bamboo they planted last month. That took about 5 minutes, and that was the shortest way out. They then caught sight of the beach, but yet something much more eerie than silvery moonlight. But yet when Janey tried to get a closer look, it was gone.

_to be continued..._


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey! Why'd ya stop so soon? I was starting to like it! Now, don't think that I didn't like it at the beginning....good job!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice story so far, keep going!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks I have not been doing much with it lately b/c nobody responded. I was also pretty busy when I wrote it as well...
anyways thanks for commenting I will add more as soon as it says I can edit it. (30 minutes?)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aw man why did it stop lol i was getting into it! nice job! cant wait to read more!


----------

